# How can I find my network path?



## CEATech (Oct 23, 2012)

How can I find my network path? :banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to networking for further help


----------



## tamorak (Oct 21, 2012)

What do you mean?

Your network path to access your files through another computer connected to the network? In Windows 7, you can just set things to be shared in the libraries. Or do you mean through a domain? In most cases, that's handled by the IT department but they will often go with //(user ID)


----------



## CEATech (Oct 23, 2012)

It's through a domain, and unfortunately I am the IT go to person (with one weekend of training...we're a non-profit organization so few people wear many hats) Our operating systems is Windows XP (with Service Pack 3)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There is no such thing as a network path. Path refers to where executables/command files are found on the local computer.

Please clarify what you are trying to find out so we can help you.


----------



## CEATech (Oct 23, 2012)

When I was trying to create an account on a computer for someone already on the domain, one of the steps is to select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and assign an IP with all of the other pertinent info, which I did. Then my next step is to go into My Computer Properties and either Change the Computer Name or click Network ID. I clicked the latter and tried to key in all of the new information. After I had put in the 'who gives permission' info, I received this message, "The following error occurred attempting to find the domain "_our domain_": The network path was not found.

So now I'm baffled. . .


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but creating an account has nothing to do with tcp/ip settings

What you describe is joining a pc to the domain which should be already done. You will mess up active directory if you keeping joining the same pc to the domain under different machine names.

Proper domain configuration is to have the server provide dhcp ip addresses to the workstation. You appear to be assigning static ip address information which is fine but you have to input the correct information.

Your error indicates you put in the wrong ip address for the dns server It should be the ip of the server running dns not the isp dns servers or gateway both of which have no knowledge of your domain.

Let's see a ipconfig /all from this workstation to see where the errors may be.


----------



## CEATech (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. I did key the correct ip address for the dns server and the gateway. (It's always the same whenever I connect a new account to the Server, so I'm afraid that's not the issue.) 

Another question, would it mess things up if the ethernet line for this computer was connected to a switchbox set up for wireless? Thanks again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Switchbox for ethernet? Not a good idea and yes if you don't have a physical connection to the domains network the workstation can't get to the domains dns server.

Can you ping the ip of the server successfully?

When you write about accounts you need to be specific by identifing whether is a machine or user account. In your case you are talking about a machine account.

Why are you entering static ip information instead of using dhcp? Using dhcp is a set it once and forget it whereas static ip needs to be documented/tracked and is prone to user errors.


----------

